# Official Chicago @ Wizards Saturday Dec. 3 7:00pm cst. WGN/CSN Mid-Atlantic NBALP



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*This is Not a Superstation game.*

WASHINGTON (Ticker) -- The Washington Wizards search for their eighth win in nine games when the lowly Chicago Bulls arrive at the MCI Center on Saturday.

Washington, which is off to its best record through 14 games since going 11-3 in the 1974-75 season, used a 21-2 first-quarter run en route to a 114-90 victory against Atlanta on Friday.

Larry Hughes scored 19 points and Juan Dixon scored 17 off the bench for the Wizards. Hughes is averaging over 19 points, six rebounds, five assists and three steals per game this season - all career highs.

Chicago is coming off a 105-81 loss to Miami on Friday and needs a win against Washington to avoid losing both ends of back-to-back games for the fourth consecutive time this season.

Kirk Hinrich scored 19 points and rookie Chris Duhon scored a career-high 15 in the loss for the Bulls, who have shot 44 percent or less in 12 of 13 games this season. Luol Deng scored 12 points and leads all NBA rookies in scoring with 15 points per game.

Chicago is looking to improve upon its 1-7 road record before heading home for five straight home contests.

Washington leads the all-time series, 91-82, and the Wizards have won the last six at home. 

<Center>







</center>


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kwame v.s Tyson and Eddy, always love watching this matchup.

Since Eddy rested up v.s the Heat, expect him to put up 20 and 8.

Bullets 98
Bulls 91


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Will Eddy punch any balls out tonight ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry doing pretty well, Hinrich had some team turnover ones where its more then one players fault, but overall he is playing alright.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk looking really good out of the gate.

We're going to Eddy quite a bit early so far, just like last game. Even though it didn't work too well yesterday, we need to keep it going and get Eddy active early, IMHO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich has some nice three point shots so far.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hinrich has some nice three point shots so far.


Good thing he can't shoot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hinrich has some nice three point shots so far.


Yep. Also, that was a nifty pass to AD in the post, though he couldn't finish.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep. Also, that was a nifty pass to AD in the post, though he couldn't finish.


Good thing KH can't feed the post either.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Good thing KH can't feed the post either.


Yeah, that's always been a total fallacy. JC would make nice lob feeds to Eddy, but it's untrue that Kirk can't feed the post.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Good thing he can't shoot.


... 

I don't think anyone questions Hinrich's 3 point shot, it's more his ability to finish inside.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Three point a thon going on now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, putting in Gordon hasn't exactly helped so far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's always been a total fallacy. JC would make nice lob feeds to Eddy, but it's untrue that Kirk can't feed the post.


Its not that he can't do lobs, and when they are in position for the easy score. Hinrich struggles to get the ball into the post when Curry is posting up. But no one can do this on the team, JC was the only one last year and we don't have him.

But why isn't Chandler starting, thats more important.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They have arguably the best backcourt of the league in Arenas and Hughes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Well, putting in Gordon hasn't exactly helped so far.


I wish he did more. He has done dick squat for the most part.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why was Tyson playing defense on the peremiter.

Ben Gordon with a nice three assisted by Chandler.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not that he can't do lobs, and when they are in position for the easy score. Hinrich struggles to get the ball into the post when Curry is posting up. But no one can do this on the team, JC was the only one last year and we don't have him.
> ...


What game are you watching BBS? 
Kirk is feeding Curry when Curry gets position.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish he did more. He has done dick squat for the most part.


except just now when he hit that three and tied the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> What game are you watching BBS?
> Kirk is feeding Curry when Curry gets position.


He's watching that special game in his head where the Bulls still have JC and Eddy C/urry is MVP of the league.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> except just now when he hit that three and tied the game.


The season is 82 games not one play.

Turnover Gordon


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon with 2 turnovers in like 3 minutes of play.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If anyone sees Curry set a successful pick, please let me know.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> The season is 82 games not one play.
> ...


stop. please. thank you. 

how is the reception on special bbs7 channel? 

:laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Michael Ruffin in the game, somebody let him shoot from up close :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> But why isn't Chandler starting, thats more important.


Maybe because he's not starting material.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's not starting material.


He is more starting material then Antonio Davis. 

OT: Jamal Crawford has 30 points tonight Late 3rd QTR


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Antonio Davis should NEVER post up on this team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Michael Ruffin is a fouling machine.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Ruffin quickly picks up his 3rd personal.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Andres is going nuts. Total nuts, I tell ya.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gotta love the production by Tyson "non starting material over AD" Chandler


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson with a NICE putback dunk. He's been great tonight.

We're up 7.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Gotta love the production by Tyson "non starting material over AD" Chandler


Get. Over. It. Please.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy we're making everything out there. And Tyson's making all the hustle plays.

Up 11.

*OT Jamal has 41 pts(17-21 FG) with 9 mins. to go in the 4th qtr.*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Boy we're making everything out there. And Tyson's making all the hustle plays.
> 
> Up 11.
> ...


Him and Hinrich together would make an awesome backcourt.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, Tyson is going to have inflated rebound number tonight if he keeps rebounding and putting back all of his own shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson keeps missing the first ones and then makes the putback. Whatever gets us points on the board is good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson with another dunk off his own offensive rebound. He's flat out balling today.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Although its humorous that Chandler must first throw the ball off the backboard and then get the rebound and put it back in, at least he's doing something.

Hinrich has been hot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to stop the sloppy passing.

Were up by 10 so its alright for now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus take care of the ****ING BALL :upset:. 12 turnovers now. 

These are some awful unforced mistakes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wayne Larrivee says the Bulls are "turning it over more than a bakery at six in the morning." 

Wayne Larrivee, congratulations, you are a douche.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> We need to stop the sloppy passing.
> 
> Were up by 10 so its alright for now.


Turning the ball over this much is never all right. Plus, it's not like a 10 point lead in the 2nd quarter makes me feel comfortable to kick back, relax, and chalk this one down as a W. No sir, not with this team.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Starters 19
Bench 21


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Also, Arenas passing himself the ball behind his back three times before every free throw is Jason Kidd annoying.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Wayne Larrivee says the Bulls are "turning it over more than a bakery at six in the morning."
> 
> Wayne Larrivee, congratulations, you are a douche.


I hate when the game are on wgn because of that idiot. Chandler with another board.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with another offensive rebound! Make that 6 for the night and 9 overall.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OT:

omg. december 10th is "singles night" at the wizards/knicks game.

"for a whole lot of action before during and AFTER the game"

:laugh: :| 

so, which will be sloppier? this game or singles night?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> OT:
> 
> omg. december 10th is "singles night" at the wizards/knicks game.
> ...


Heh believe it or not, it isn't the first one we've had this year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Red Kerr is an idiot

San Antonio is coming to town on Monday. David Robinson, Manu Ginobli....


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

TC making his free throws!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Red Kerr is an idiot
> 
> San Antonio is coming to town on Monday. David Robinson, Manu Ginobli....


That was Wayne Larrivee who said that, not Red. Wayne achieving new heights in douche baggery.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon is showing some nice handles out there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler with 11 boards now, looking good.
Larrivee now expressing surprise that the Spurs are 'off to a good start in the West'. Shocking isnt it, Wayne?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FWill into the game for Duhon. Should be interesting.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Red Kerr is an idiot
> 
> San Antonio is coming to town on Monday. David Robinson, Manu Ginobli....


Eh, he at least has an excuse, he is old unlike wayne larrivee. Wayne larrivee is just slow.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Tyson double-double:
10 points 
11 boards


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frank Williams thinks he's at a And1 open run.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell just happened on that play?
They were hopping and spinning like *******s out there.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Frank Williams  

Y did they put the ball his hands to run down the clock??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni has woken up finally. Tyson is being aggressive again like he was vs the Lakers. We just have to handle the ball better.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"former Bulls assistant trainer"
Thats about as low as you can possibly get.


Chandler 10 points, 12 boards, 15 minutes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gil just posterized Tyson :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Arenas with a NASTY jam :dead: 

Their guards have attacked the rim at will the entire game. Some shoddy perimeter D by Kirk and Ben.

Up 7 at the half.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Halftime Questions* 

How many points will Jamal Crawford end up with?

How many rebounds will Tyson Chandler end up with?

Who will win the Bulls game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> *Halftime Questions*
> 
> How many points will Jamal Crawford end up with?
> ...


50

22

Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GILBERT posterized Tyson.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyson facialed Melissa Gilbert?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope that will fire up Tyson.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Classic Tyson*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Tyson facialed Melissa Gilbert?


No, he put on a ****ty move and missed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gilbert should have at least opened her mouth. How did Tyson miss?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I feel like after nocioni's good first half, he gonna implode the second half of this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD with the big BLOCK and then runs up and hits the 15 footer!

Bulls up 11.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, Hinrich with his 4th.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lead down to 4, thanks to Hinrich picking up his 4th foul. Our offense looks like sh*t with him on the bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where is Tyson? I hate seeing AD on the floor.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon with a fast break three to stop the bleeding some. Bulls up by five, well now arenas comes back with a three to bring it within two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben with a three. then Gilbert right back with an open three.

Duhon, when out of control, throws the ball away.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tie game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Where is Tyson? I hate seeing AD on the floor.


Just came in for him, thank God.

Duhon throws a pass that qualified as the worse pass I've ever seen, but then Deng takes over the top spot 2 plays later.
Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with a nice reverse 63-61 3rd quater 3:44 

stolen by duhon. pass to Gordon for three. MISS. Deng boards. offensive foul on Deng. his 5th. darn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive basket interference on Eddy. 

OMG 22 turnovers by the Bulls
8 by Wiz.

thank goodness the Wiz are struggling,


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon with a nice floater! I would like to see him get more agressive on the offense end. He's got such great speed and gets by his man fairly easily most of the time. Just shoot it kid! Nobody's gonna criticize u with the kind of offense this team has.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon bleeding so frankie comes in


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson with a tip-in. That's another offensive rebound.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

For a second there, the Bulls were up 69-0


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Three rookies and the twin twerps on the floor....... how long will this last?! They seem to be holding their own.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Turnovers are horrible, offensive rebounds allowed are horrible, but the free throws have at least been good thus far. They've only missed one.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow Nocioni with a Tayshaun Prince there, too bad they tiped it right back in


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BAD call at the end there. Oh well....

We're just up 1 at the end of 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jeffries on a fastbreak layup try BLOCKED by Nocioni. Gilbert followed up though.

Ben shoots a jumper MISS but Tyson orebs. gordon drives. non-call

Ruffin was moving! Gordon was fouled but wasn't called that was truly bogus


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich's got to keep himself on the floor in the 4th.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

What is Curry up to in this game?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Hinrich's got to keep himself on the floor in the 4th.


just got the fifth and he's back to the bench.

:upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh c'mon Kirk. How dumb are u? U don't foul a player when he's in the air. 5th foul and now on the bench :upset:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

That last rebound by chandler was sick, and a nice pass from duhon to curry for the dunk.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

wow....chandler looks like he is playing fantastic...im not wtahcing it...just looking at the stats at nba.com


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> That last rebound by chandler was sick, and a nice pass from duhon to curry for the dunk.


I was just about to comment on that. That was rediculous, timing it perfectly and grabbing it over 2 Wizards


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: Crawford ends up with 41 on 17-25 shooting, but Knicks fall to Bobcats by 6.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler makes a legitimate move and is fouled by Nelly.
Misses the first free throw, however.

19 boards for him so far, season high.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon..
:uhoh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Arenas schooled 3 players with that move.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon DUHON! U can't do that in the pros. 27 turnovers for us.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

77-73...is that the score?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>calabreseboy</b>!
> 77-73...is that the score?


77-77 now.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

ohhh.and 1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry with a tough shot.

Game is tied 79 apiece.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

grrrrr nba.com


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

For those of us who are unable to watch the game, is Chandler playing as well as his stats indicate?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry with a nifty move for a layup. Game is tied again.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> For those of us who are unable to watch the game, is Chandler playing as well as his stats indicate?


Yes, he most definitely is.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's pulling off another 2nd half disappearing act.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

They have to keep giving it to Curry, he's hit two in a row and got fouled on a move to the basket the other time.

Tie game, jump ball coming up.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

15 points...20 rebounds in 20 mins...he is playing really well...time to trade him...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk's pulling off another 2nd half disappearing act.


at least he's shooting. he only shot once in the second half last night.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I swear the Bulls are the most entertaining 2-11 team in the history of basketball


(some nights)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Chandler has 20 rebounds.

Wizards have 24.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

are they playing well??? like, if they loose, would it still be considered as a good game?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Chandler has 20 rebounds.
> 
> Wizards have 24.


I hit refresh, and it jumps to 28 for the Wizards....lol


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> They have to keep giving it to Curry, he's hit two in a row and got fouled on a move to the basket the other time.


You know, or not, if he's going to do stuff like that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> I swear the Bulls are the most entertaining 2-11 team in the history of basketball
> 
> 
> (some nights)


I disagree with that, as I'm sure many other posters would also LOL


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

12-4 run by the Wiz

85-81 2:12 left.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

haywood with the flush, jamison rebound


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>calabreseboy</b>!
> are they playing well??? like, if they loose, would it still be considered as a good game?


They are playing _hard_ , but 28+ turnovers aren't usually considered good games. They just took advantage of WAS 35% shooting


And that's game. Bulls fold in the second half


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>calabreseboy</b>!
> 15 points...20 rebounds in 20 mins...he is playing really well...time to trade him...


He's only played 20 minutes!!?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Curry took that fadeaway move out of his array of post moves, then he would be good.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy with a terrible shot. Can't do that at the end of games. 

Our offense looks really disjointed right now.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree with that, as I'm sure many other posters would also LOL


They don't always win, but they hustle. I was partially being sarcastic though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game's over people. We're down 4 with 100 seconds left in the game. I just don't see whose gonna score out there. Curry can't make a legit offensive move in the clutch. Kirk doesn't even wanna shoot. Deng for some reason doesn't get the ball that much. And TC.....

Nocioni is our best option on the floor.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is going to be a tough BCS to figure out.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

11 points in the 4th quarter - not usually a way to win games


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

we'll win...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Why do all Chicago sports teams suck?

Edit: As I say that, I learn DePaul loses to Bradley


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jeffries w/a totally BS 3 off the backboard to put the nail in the coffin.

What a horrible, horrible game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeffries with the lucky DAGGER. An off the backboard 3 pointer 

GAME OVA!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

ok maybe not...lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk makes both FT's

88-83 55.4 secs left

Gilbert gets fouled immediately by Gordon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Why do all Chicago sports teams suck?
> 
> Edit: As I say that, I learn DePaul loses to Bradley


Say word, my Braves won. Damn, 4-1 baby.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We need a 3 and Duhon gets it to Tyson in the post :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

He made and missed one.

Kirk brought it up. Duhon has it. gives it to Tyson. Tyson backs up and gets blocked. Kirk has to foul. He fouled out.

Larry Hughes to the line. WE SUCK


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Disappointing loss, but Duhon, Gordon, hinrich and Deng had average to poor nights. The human bowling ball(Frank Williams) is absolutely useless. 

Bottom line is our outside shooting is to streaky and our turnovers are horrendous.

We still don't have a go-to-guy at the end of games.

No loss is good, but Tyson and Curry were encouraging tonight.

With all the time Hinrich spent on the bench with foul trouble (as usual), maybe we can survive without Hinrich if Duhon could learn to shoot better and Gordon continued to develop.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Say word, my Braves won. Damn, 4-1 baby.


Bradley's 4-1?
****, not bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng missed the floater.

ON CLTV they ask "Can Pippen come back this season" and they show Pip practicing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frank williams with a pass to Nocioni. Nocioni lays it in.

Skiles calls a timeout with 7 secs left. Jeffries missed both FT's.

probably run a play


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Bradley's 4-1?
> ****, not bad.


Well to our credit, I know none of the players on the team anymore except for Brandon Heemskerk and Marcellus Sommerville and they have played no one for the most part, before playing DePaul. Creighton, Southern Illinois, Wichita State and Northern Iowa, are all better this year. I expect 3 teams from the MVC to be in the NCAA"s. 

Sammy Mejia at this time next year, will be in the NBA, because DePaul is going to have a rough go of things in the Big East.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is so dumb.

Deng shoots a 3. MISS Nocioni rebounds. gets fouled by Haywood.

The crowd booed when Skiles called a timeout. :laugh: Johnny Red exclaims "why don't they just leave"

he splits the FT's it's over.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Deng missed the floater.
> 
> ON CLTV they ask "Can Pippen come back this season" and they show Pip practicing.


I don't see the point, unless he's just in the mood to play some. If I'm him, I don't know why I'd do it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Damn.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls, yet again, can't play 48 minutes of basketball.

This team gives me a freakin headache....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry and Chandler combined for 30 points (11-24) 26 rebounds, 4 assist, 1 steal, 5 blocks, and only 3 turnovers.

I wish the bigs could combine for these stats more often.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry and Chandler combined for 30 points (11-24) 26 rebounds, 4 assist, 1 steal, 5 blocks, and only 3 turnovers.
> 
> I wish the bigs could combine for these stats more often.


come on man. don't combine these two. Chandler was sensational.

Eddy got 5 boards. dont skew those stats


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

good game boys and girls.

Why do Washington v. Chicago games always have to be so ugly though?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Washington is so aggressive in the passing lanes. I thought we would learn from that preseason game that they fly around the ball. We just aren't smart enough to combat this. Nocioni pump faked a pass and Hughes dove in the direction of our goal. He was already at the timeline.

We just don't have the smarts to take advantage of that. We should have won this game. All we needed to do was take care of the ball. Boring basketball would have won it tonight. The Wiz only shot 35%.but give credit to them for getting stealing the ball 17 times vs. our 4 times. (Larry Hughes 7 steals.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> come on man. don't combine these two. Chandler was sensational.
> ...


Curry 15 points (7-13) 5 rebounds 1 assist 2 blocks and only 2 turnovers. That aint a bad game for playing 31 minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

It's ridiculous to me that Luol Deng was not used as THE go to guy in the fourth. I know he had five fouls but he is the ONLY guy on the Bulls that can consistently create shots for himself...and the kid has ice water in his veins. When the team has barely scored in the fourth and there's less than five minutes left, five fouls doesn't mean a thing. 

I hate to say it, but these were the times Crawford was at his best. Kirk, Eddy, TC...NOT clutch scorers. Deng...he should be. We just have to learn to get it to him.

Overall, though, Tyson looked like a star. He was incredible...best game of the year for him in my opinion. Eddy looked pretty good though he didn't get the ball at some key times...and that's due mainly to ballhog Nocioni who on at least two occasions took the ball at defenders and threw up garbage while Eddy was jumping up and down waving his hands, wide open under the basket. I hate Nocioni right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> It's ridiculous to me that Luol Deng was not used as THE go to guy in the fourth. I know he had five fouls but he is the ONLY guy on the Bulls that can consistently create shots for himself...and the kid has ice water in his veins. When the team has barely scored in the fourth and there's less than five minutes left, five fouls doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> I hate to say it, but these were the times Crawford was at his best. Kirk, Eddy, TC...NOT clutch scorers. Deng...he should be. We just have to learn to get it to him.
> ...


Crawford is clutch, nuff said.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Good game. More than anything, this game showed that Skiles does has a clue about running a NBA team. When the team plays his way, they have a chance. I think when this team gets a star, they'll go far. I don't think the day is far off either. 

I doubt Deng had much in his tank for the fourth quarter...the veterans sure didn't. He logged some big minutes against Miami yesterday.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry 15 points (7-13) 5 rebounds 1 assist 2 blocks and only 2 turnovers. That aint a bad game for playing 31 minutes.


I don't think he was saying he had a bad game. It's just that by combining the stats, it makes it seem like Curry had a great game, which wasn't the case.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think its safe to say that our backcourt costed us the game.

Hinrich-Duhon-Gordon combined for 15 turnovers but only 9 assist.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Good game. More than anything, this game showed that Skiles does has a clue about running a NBA team. When the team plays his way, they have a chance. I think when this team gets a star, they'll go far. I don't think the day is far off either.
> 
> I doubt Deng had much in his tank for the fourth quarter...the veterans sure didn't. He logged some big minutes against Miami yesterday.


excellent point. back to back games for rookies, I bet would be extremely strenuous on him. But stretching him will cause him to grow.


----------

